# Our first trip abroad in the Motorhome Part 2



## storeman (May 16, 2005)

Hi all here is part 2


The next day was Saturday and it was the first day of the show we decided that we would go at 10.30 as the show opened at ten 

and we did not want to be involved in the rush to get in.The weather was hot and sunny.Due to my research we had our Caravan 

Salon Dusseldorf Club card and we received a 3 Euro discount on entrance it also gave us discount on the campsite at the 

Parkplatz (park and ride). We looked around half of the halls and was impressed with the prices of the Motorhomes over in 

Germany as opposed to the UK, Jeff and I were looking at a big Weinsburg tag axle coach built Motorhome when one of the 

salesmen came in to chat to us. He worked for a dealer called Autohaus Frey and told us he could get any model we wanted and 

proceeded to quote us a price for the Weinsburg and came to a figure of £38,800 for it, as the ticket price was 61,000 euros 

there was also a discount as the exchange rate would have put the cost at over £40,000. He gave us his card with the address 

and instructions to get there and the manufacturers that they dealt with,which were Hobby,Weinsburg,Challenger and Rimor.We 

then decided to go and have a bite to eat and have a drink.After we were fully refreshed we decided we had had enough for the 

day and set off for the campsite.We went to Kates van on the evening and had a few drinks with her,Jeanie & Bill.We then came 

back and had a nighttime cuppa with Joan & Jeff.


Sunday dawned and it was a hot sunny day again we set off to look round the halls we did not see on saturday. Jeff and I that 

is, Pearl & Joan decided they would go elsewhere we met up again at 2pm and had a bite to eat and a drink.Pearl & Joan 

decided that they would rather go back to the motorhome so Jeff and I went into the only hall we had not been in.We came back 

to the site and had our evening meal and sat out having drinks.The site at the P1 park and ride was rather noisy from the 

planes and we were packed in nose to tail and the only service point was quite a long way away.

The next day dawned and we decided to move on to the Stellplatz on the Rhine we got parked up and then had breakfast,the 

weather had got hotter with not a cloud in the sky we walked into the town Jeff got some superglue from Woolworths we then 

got some provisions from Aldi then came back to the Motorhome.It was like an oven inside when we got back we had some lunch 

then we sat outside for a while.Its now 7.30 and its still just as hot, too hot to do dinner.Went to bed at midnight but 

still very hot and there is a bit of noise from the river boats during the night.

Tuesday morning and the sun is up another hot day we took a walk into the town to get a new battery fitted into my watch it 

cost me 5 Euros (a lot cheaper than at home). I also wanted to get a German pay as you go sim card but was told I have to 

have a German address to get one. We called into Aldi supermarket on the way back to get a few things that we couldn't carry 

yesterday.We had lunch then just sat out watching the boats going up and down the Rhine.We decided to move further up the 

Rhine on Wednesday morning so we plan to set off at 8am to go to a Stellplatz at Sinzig-Bad Bodendorf.The night is very hot 

and the Motorhome is like an oven again so I don't suppose I will get much sleep tonight. There were no services on sight to 

replace fresh water or dispose of the waste, it was also quite noisy from the boats going up and down the Rhine. There was 

also a kiosk at the top that sold beer so people would sit bon top of the wall to drink and chat,though this was over by 11pm 

so was not too bad.

Wednesday dawns on another very hot and sunny day and we set off for Sinzig-Bad Bodendorf at 10 past eight.Just our luck to 

get stuck in traffic due to roadworks and rush hour. We pulled up at a Motorway Service Station to fill up with fuel, we then 

pulled over to the rest area to have some breakfast. Fully refreshed we journeyed on to Sinzig-Bad Bodendorf and we arrived 

at lunch time and parked ourselves up and had a cuppa.It was then decided that we should go over to the sanatory point to 

empty and refill our fresh water tank.Unfortunately I left the windows open due to the heat and whilst maneuvering managed to 

damage one, luckily it was only the outer shell of the double glazed window which I taped up the corner with gaffer tape to 

stop any water from getting inside the unit if and when we encounter some rain.The Stellplatz is situated at the local 

Sportsplatz with nice surroundings the cost is 4 Euros per night and the facilities were waste dumping and chemical dumping 

free with fresh water 1 Euro. Across the road is the tennis courts whilst the football is played about 200 yards from the 

parking area. After tea we went for a walk over the bridge to look at the other stellplatz which looked quite nice with 

electric hook up facilities.the cost for overnight parking was 4 Euros with electric at 50 cents. It had a crazy golf place 

across the road and the local outdoor swimming pool at hand. We then decided to take a walk along the river looking at the 

local wildlife and we saw Dragonflys and what looked like a Heron. There were lots of cyclists and rollerbladers using the 

path as well. If you keep to the edge there should be no problem. We came back and had a cold shower to clean ourselves and 

to cool down. We got to sleep at about 10pm but were woken by my phone at eleven pm. lt was Pamela crying on the phone to say 

that her rabbit was very poorly and unfortunately he died while we were on the phone Kimberley and Richard were with her and 

they said they would stay the night with her. It was hard to get back to sleep after that but we eventually got off.

Thursday dawned to another hot and sunny day we just had a light breakfast today. Pearl decided to walk into the village to 

get some bread and milk and while she was away I decided to put the new plastic trim on the van . one of the jobs that I had 

not got round to doing before we set off. After lunch we decided to go for a walk along the river but this time we took the 

path at our side of the river. We saw a red Squirrel and I took some photos (hope they turn out ok as i have not downloaded 

them yet). We also saw some Crickets and Grasshoppers and some birds we were not familiar with. When we got back there was a 

message on my phone to say that Pete,Kate,Bill and Jeanie had arrived and were on the other Stellplatz so we popped across 

the bridge to see them.We had a good chat and a German came over to ask if anyone new what carpool lanes meant on his Garmin 

Streetpilot, but as none of us had garmin we could not help him but he stayed and had a good chat and a joke with us. we then 

decided to walk over to the Swimming pool so Kate could have a swim we all sat at a table next to the pool and had a couple 

of drinks from the cafe. While we were there we saw a Red Squirrel and were pointing at it ,then one of the locals came over 

as he was wondering what we were looking at we tried to explain but did not know the German for Squirrel but with aid of a 

drawing we were able to communicate with him he knew a little English so we were able to have a laugh and joke with him.The 

pool looked so inviting that I decided that I would go and have a swim tomorrow. We came back and they decided to move over 

to our Stellplatz as it had a disposal point. We all then sat out to have a late dinner and have a good natter.We found out 

the name for the Squirrel was Eischaschon(not too sure of spelling).

Friday dawned to the sound of gentle rain but by 9am the sun was out ready for another very hot day. Joan and Jeff left us to 

head back to their home in Wilsden near Bradford (they had been away since the end of May).The rest of us got together to 

plan our next destination and we chose a campsite at Koblenz were the Rhine and the Mosel join. After a late breakfast Pete 

and Kate set off for a bike ride along the river. At lunch time Bill,Jeanie Pearl and myself went over to the pool so that I 

could go for a swim and they had lunch while watching me swimming.It was very cold in the pool when I first got in but it was 

very refreshing and I thoroughly enjoyed it. Afterwards I had a drink and a plate of chips. We picked up a Breadloaf from the 

kiosk near the pool then headed back to the Motorhome. Pete and Kate were back from their bike ride and we decided to empty 

the waste and fill up with fresh water before we set off for Koblenz.About halfway there we hit a big traffic jam and as I 

was leading I spotted a Lidl supermarket and turned into it to replenish our dwindling stock of provisions.We set back off 

for Koblenz and as I got near to my destination the sat nav had me going in circles but as Pete had Auto Route 2005 on his 

laptop he found the sight I caught up with them while Pete and Bill were looking for 3 pitches close together. After we got 

sited we had a cuppa then had tea . We had a walk round the site as it became dark. We then sat out and watched two hot air 

balloons rise up from Koblenz and headed up the Mosel. 

Saturday dawned to another scorcher of a day, and we took the ferry from just outside of the site across the Mosel to look 

at the statue of Kaiser Willhelm 1st. We took some pictures from down on the point(German Corner) and took some from the 

viewpoint on the statue itself.we then headed back to the ferry and back to the site.The site had good facilities but it was 

rather noisy at night with the boats going up and down the Rhine and the Mosel and also the goods trains just across the 

river, so I did not get a very good nights sleep at all. We had lunch before setting off to see Loreley unfortunately we 

missed it as we passed. we were looking for a Stellplatz at Oberwesel but could not find it. we decided to go back to Koblenz 

and go up the Mosel river instead ,we stopped off on the way to have some tea and we then looked for a Stellplatz. As we 

approached lof i saw a SOG sign with a Motorhome underneath it so i turned off in search of it. When we arrived there were 4 

vans already on sight so it took a bit of juggling to get us all on. It is at an accessory dealers(Camping Zubehof) and at 

the other side of the showroom was another 3 pitches with water and disposal facilities. We had a good natter then went to 

bed.

Chris and Pearl


----------



## 88974 (May 11, 2005)

Hi Storeman

Great account of your trip, I did notice in the first installment that you drank a lot of tea, you would want to watch those caffine levels. (says she that drinks about 15 cups a day) 

I was also talking to Thomas Frey from autohaus frey at the show, I have spoken to him on a couple of occasions over the past year, base price I have been give for the twin axle weinsberg is €52,000. It was between that and the Burstner 747, went for the Burstener in the end. If you are interested in dealing with T. Frey he will give you a deal at any time of the year just give him a call. 


Slan


----------

